# Happy Updates..



## nkbapbt

TGIF! I thought since we have had such a terribly sad week with losses (Sleep tight baby Max and Mr. Foo's Dad :hugs:) we could use some happy updates! What is your baby doing this week, new things? Just fun outings? Anything?

Lakai this week has learned to climb stairs like a pro, thanks a lot Grandma! Learned to climb on and off of the couch, though still sometimes thinks its fun to try to get down head first...:wacko: His cry is sounding more and more like a "normal" baby cry! Thank goodness, which means either his working vocal cord is making up for the paralyzed one or the paralyzed one is starting to work, only another scope can tell us for sure. Which will happen in a few months! He is walking more and more with aid. 

He discovered that my mom's cat Puddy is his new best friend and shows him by yanking on his long fur...ouch...but the cat takes it?!?!?!?! Nuts for a cat! Yes we clearly tell him "gentle"!

He is babbling more and making all sorts of weird and wonderful sounds!

He has a favorite book "Gossie" and will get it off the book shelf and bring it to you to read to him...so cute!

He learned how to work the dishwasher...and how to climb inside it...again thank you Grandma.

And he learned two new colours, purple and pink and can get them out of his shape sorter to show you.

He also is trying to mimic us when we whistle, which is SOOO cute...he makes the lip motions but nothing comes out! LOL 


Anyone else?


----------



## bumpsmum

aww lots of new things going on eh.

Well Matthew is crawling :happydance: (more like frogging), much stronger on his legs, can pull himself up to standing no prob now. He has a new play pen/ball pool that he loves and copying alot more.....kissing sounds, coughing, when you whistle he makes the mouth gesture. Currently trying to get him to wave. Also when we play 'clapa handies' he hold his hands and shakes them which is SOOOOOOO cute x


----------



## Laura2919

I think this is a lovely idea hun.. 
Well my two have come off Nutri-prem2 and I think I need my very own cow in the garden :rofl: lol.. 
They are also mastering the art of standing without holding on and laughing when they fall. 

They havent got anymore teeth than the 3 that they got over xmas and January but I am hoping some more pop out soon. 

They have their nursery pics coming up and I always love seeing them because photographers always find a way to take a nice pic even if a baby dont smile lol.. 

I could go on but I wont bore you with it all.. 

Just so proud of all the have accomplished! Its amazing from being that small to being that big is unimaginable xx


----------



## louise1302

awww its lovely to read nice updates well done guys!!!!, nic i cant believe how clever Lakai is i always think of him as he was due the same time as archie, i think a week or so apart, hes done so well and come so far xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sounds a daft thing to be happy about, but Andrew grabbed his crotch (Michael Jackson style) during nappy change for the first time this week! To me it means he's (1) grabbing things more and more, and (2) becoming aware of his own body. 

Altogether now (high pitched) "Ow!"


----------



## Laura2919

Lol Marleysgirl. Shame you didnt have a camcorder handy that would have cheered up the whole forum for all those who were feeling down!!! Thats Brilliant. Made me giggle!!! x


----------



## alibaba24

My LO isnt as far on as your children but shes gone from 2 tube feeds to alternate bottle and tube feeds and they are talking about moving her out of a hot cot into a normal one :cloud9:

some recent pics xx
 



Attached Files:







Rosalie xx.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









Rosalie x 011.JPG
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









Rosalie x 010.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laura2919

Awww she is gorgeous alibaba!!! xx


----------



## alibaba24

Laura2919 said:


> Awww she is gorgeous alibaba!!! xx

Thank you :flower::cloud9:


----------



## AP

Alex has got her Jumperoo and today has learnt that it isnt a freaky chair - its something fun!

We discovered SMA Staydown and yup its been staying down and certainly coming out a different end :rofl:

Alex can finally lay on her tummy and hold her head up - the last little bit we needed to proove shes on target - I just need to post this so.....be warned..... PROUD MUMMY ALERT!!!!!!!!

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs165.snc3/19248_282651094317_514829317_3208533_3849518_n.jpg


----------



## Foogirl

Yesterday, Abby was in her jumperoo and I had my foot resting on it (she is fascinated by feet) When I took my foot off and put it on the floor, she leaned forward and keeked over the top with a "where's that gone" look on her face, it was so sweet!

I've been doing clap a hands with her, taking her hand and clapping mine with it for a couple of weeks (but only a handful of times) This morning when I was winding her, I held my hand up and said "clap-a-hand" and she started to clap my hand.

Looking forward to her next thing!


----------



## premmiemum123

What lovely updates, our babies are progressing so well...

Emily said 'Mama' on the day I went back to work, I missed it and she was crying at the time. She hasn't said it since, boo hoo!
She also refuses to lie down on her back or tummy or sit in her bumbo. Instead she just wants to stand up, she can stand holding onto the sofa for 5 mins, she has legs of steel but her upper body strength is not great. Her Daddy has been teaching her how move her legs in a walking motion.


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks for sharing everyone! Our babies are doing so awesome! :hugs:


----------



## TwoBumps

What a lovely thread!
Well the twins have recently started to roll from their tummies to their backs (they hate tummy time so they are so pleased that they can get back onto their backs!)

Ben is trying to roll from his back to his tummy but he keeps getting stuck and then screams very loudly until I rescue him!!

They have also been weaning for the last two weeks and are already on three meals a day and one bottle before bed.....my little men love their food!!!

Great to hear how well all these little ones are doing!


----------



## Laura2919

TwoBumps said:


> What a lovely thread!
> *Well the twins have recently started to roll from their tummies to their backs (they hate tummy time so they are so pleased that they can get back onto their backs!)*
> 
> Ben is trying to roll from his back to his tummy but he keeps getting stuck and then screams very loudly until I rescue him!!
> 
> They have also been weaning for the last two weeks and are already on three meals a day and one bottle before bed.....my little men love their food!!!
> 
> Great to hear how well all these little ones are doing!

My girls werent keen either. So they were too happy when they learned to roll back lol x


----------



## embojet

Awwww What a lovely idea. I love hear how all our babies are doing - they are all doing fab! 
This week Molly had a couple of days of talking!!!! She said;
Mum, Mummy, mama
Dad, Daddy, Dada (she has been saying these occasionally for a while)
and has learnt 6 new words;
Nanny
Again (gen)
Gone
Bubbles
Yes and
No.
Yesterday and today she has only been sayig Mummy. I think she's had enough of talking for a while!
Shs is getting braver with her standing. She has been pulling herself up for ages, but has just started letting go - but only for a second or two, and is starting to move round the furniture a bit.... although she seems to prefer to crawl as its much quicker!


----------



## Foogirl

*wonders* hmmmmm why isn't Abby rolling.....:shrug:


----------



## nkbapbt

Im sure Abby will soon! Lakai rolled late into 3 months...like 3.5 months. I think he could have done it sooner because the second I pull him on the floor that day he was over and over and over! LOL 

She will get there. Sometimes they surprise you like Lakai did.


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay impressed his physio when she came out to see him last week with how hard he is working doing his exercises 3-4 times a day and he's making improvements :thumbup::thumbup:

He is now awaiting a tumbleform table to go with his chair so he can actually sit and play independently and a wedge for doing some extra neck, chest and back exercises both within the next few weeks, a work chair for him at some point and when he's big enough a standing frame to help with his leg and foot exercises (although apparently it may be quite a long time before he's tall enough for one!!) Don't think he's going to be too keen on the standing frame when he gets it as a lot of children hate being strapped into them aparently.


Oooo and he's got 2 teeth just poking through at the bottom now (both came through at once lol) :D 

He's also put on more weight (he's constantly putting it on now which is fab although it's still a lot less than he should be) and at 9.5 months is now 10lb 6.5oz! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lottie86

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







Findlay.JPG
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Foogirl

Yay Finlay!:happydance:



nkbapbt said:


> Im sure Abby will soon! Lakai rolled late into 3 months...like 3.5 months. I think he could have done it sooner because the second I pull him on the floor that day he was over and over and over! LOL
> 
> She will get there. Sometimes they surprise you like Lakai did.

She did it really early a couple of times. And sometimes rolls from her front to her back. She twists and turns on her back but she just doesn't seem to want to do it. She hates tummy time though so I guess she's not had a lot of practice.:dohh:


----------



## grumpymoo

Rose rolled once then did not do it again for weeks and weeks foogirl, she wont do it very often now, can't be bothered!

Anyway I love this thread, well done Nk, it has certainly made me smile:thumbup:

Rose now recognises song titles when I ask her if she wants to sing a song, and smiles. She sings along to them now in her own way. Its so cute.

She can hold her toys properly now and passes them from one hand to the other.

She needs to work on her spoon control though!
 



Attached Files:







Rose and food.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Foogirl

grumpymoo said:


> She needs to work on her spoon control though!

:rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

grumpymoo said:


> She needs to work on her spoon control though!


:rofl::rofl:

Bless her!! She is cute x


----------



## nkbapbt

SO CUTE grumpy! My lord that made my day!


----------



## AP

Alex has learnt she can hold her toys when we give them to her, although she does want to eat them soon after!

shes had a rough week under the weather so we're proud!

and we'v deicided to get married next year :) Alex can give me away lol


----------



## grumpymoo

sb22 said:


> Alex has learnt she can hold her toys when we give them to her, although she does want to eat them soon after!
> 
> shes had a rough week under the weather so we're proud!
> 
> and we'v deicided to get married next year :) Alex can give me away lol

Oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:yipee:

And well done Alex too!


----------



## Laura2919

sb22 said:


> Alex has learnt she can hold her toys when we give them to her, although she does want to eat them soon after!
> 
> shes had a rough week under the weather so we're proud!
> 
> and we'v deicided to get married next year :) Alex can give me away lol

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! roll on next yr for you!


----------



## bumpsmum

aww congrats Sandi, can just see Alex as a wee flower girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## Anna Barry

Well done all you clever little ones!!! Neave too is getting there with the bottle feeding mostly all bottle during the day and alternate bottle / tube at night. We have our discharge meeting next Friday so hoping it won't be long until she gets home.xx


----------



## AP

Awww anna your profile reminds me of a pic of alex we have on our wall :)


----------



## nkbapbt

Congrats Sandi!


----------



## Foogirl

Anna Barry said:


> Well done all you clever little ones!!! Neave too is getting there with the bottle feeding mostly all bottle during the day and alternate bottle / tube at night. We have our discharge meeting next Friday so hoping it won't be long until she gets home.xx

Yay Neave!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: She'll be home before you know it!


And congratulations to Sandi.

Our good news today? Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da DA DA DA DADADADA Da Da Da Da:haha:


----------



## grumpymoo

Awwwwwwwwww! :happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

awww great news Foo does that mean when Abby shouts dadada at 3 in the morn Alan has to go and see to her :haha: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

non baby related im afraid but as part of my PND 'road to recovery'....... my keyworker set me a task to set one goal for each day so I did and have felt dead proud after I have done it, and today I gutted my kitchen and its spotless (cleaning etc has fell by the wayside of late :blush: and it was manky-bogin!) :happydance: so having a wee wine for a job well done xx


----------



## sherryberry79

:haha:Well done to all the babes...... and bumpsmum enjoy ur wine, but don't get too pissed to drive...my kitchen needs a clean and I live in Stockport :winkwink:


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> and today I gutted my kitchen and its spotless (cleaning etc has fell by the wayside of late :blush: and it was manky-bogin!) :happydance: so having a wee wine for a job well done xx

Well, if you are looking for another goal, my kitchen is manky-bogin too:haha:


bumpsmum said:


> awww great news Foo does that mean when Abby shouts dadada at 3 in the morn Alan has to go and see to her :haha: xx

Absolutely and the dirty nappy, and getting her up from her nap and her dinner and her bath and her bedtime story....


----------



## bumpsmum

oh Sherry id love to help babe but I cant drive :winkwink:

send Abby down here Foo get Matthew on the dada patter maybe Chris wont kid on he's still asleep when he wakes up early hehe x


----------



## Dona

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on for a week and I've MISSED this thread - how could I!! 32 out of 34 people caught that novovirus at Archie's naming day last Sat so its been a mad week! 

OK my wee one year old :cloud9:made his Mummy and Daddy a valentines day card and baked some love heart biscuits to go with it. I am sooooo proud of him and how well he's taken to nursery. He's also cruising around the furniture and driving us insane LOL! :shrug:

He says Dadda, Dad, Daddy, Grandad, ta ta and ba ba. Not Mummy yet Boo Hoo! 

Here are some pictures of the card, biscuits and him cruising. Ive posted some birthday picts in the birthday thread too. 

Congrats to all the babies and Mummy's out there especially Sandi for getting Married next year!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2700.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2701.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2702.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2708.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2712.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumpsmum

awwwwww how sweet of Archie (did his teacher help?) he has gotten so BIG since xmas eh xx


----------



## Dona

He's stretched a lot since then. I think once they get on their feet they grow taller....! Your Matthew is doing great too! What a wee charmer. When is his birthday again? xx


----------



## bumpsmum

25 days tomo (not that im counting of course :winkwink:) Sorted his room yest, stored away the changing table as he thinks he can play stunt man and commando roll of it :dohh: lowered his cot and took the mobile etc down, now looks like a toddler's room. The first time yest he played with one of those hot wheel cars and he KNEW what to do with it, 2 mins later he was 'driving' the car up doors, along walls, amazes me how boys just know how to do boy stuff, cant wait til his imagination runs wild. 

Tomo were painting, have 3 small blank canvas pictures and going to let him go to town and hang them in his room, my baby is not a baby anymore he's a 'real' boy.

(I visited Prague 3 years ago and picked up a small handcrafted Pinnocchio marionette and straight away told myself that was for my baby, it hangs pride of place in his room and when Matthew reached his due date I would tell him he was now a 'real' boy just like Pinnocchio) :cloud9: xx


----------



## Foogirl

Dona said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on for a week and I've MISSED this thread - how could I!! 32 out of 34 people caught that novovirus at Archie's naming day last Sat so its been a mad week!

Oh my! How glad am I that we couldn't make it:haha:


----------



## Dona

bumpsmum said:


> 25 days tomo (not that im counting of course :winkwink:) Sorted his room yest, stored away the changing table as he thinks he can play stunt man and commando roll of it :dohh: lowered his cot and took the mobile etc down, now looks like a toddler's room. The first time yest he played with one of those hot wheel cars and he KNEW what to do with it, 2 mins later he was 'driving' the car up doors, along walls, amazes me how boys just know how to do boy stuff, cant wait til his imagination runs wild.
> 
> Tomo were painting, have 3 small blank canvas pictures and going to let him go to town and hang them in his room, my baby is not a baby anymore he's a 'real' boy.
> 
> (I visited Prague 3 years ago and picked up a small handcrafted Pinnocchio marionette and straight away told myself that was for my baby, it hangs pride of place in his room and when Matthew reached his due date I would tell him he was now a 'real' boy just like Pinnocchio) :cloud9: xx

Aww a wee tear ran down my cheek xxx


----------



## Dona

Foogirl said:


> Dona said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on for a week and I've MISSED this thread - how could I!! 32 out of 34 people caught that novovirus at Archie's naming day last Sat so its been a mad week!
> 
> Oh my! How glad am I that we couldn't make it:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I bet you are!


----------



## bumpsmum

Dona said:


> bumpsmum said:
> 
> 
> 25 days tomo (not that im counting of course :winkwink:) Sorted his room yest, stored away the changing table as he thinks he can play stunt man and commando roll of it :dohh: lowered his cot and took the mobile etc down, now looks like a toddler's room. The first time yest he played with one of those hot wheel cars and he KNEW what to do with it, 2 mins later he was 'driving' the car up doors, along walls, amazes me how boys just know how to do boy stuff, cant wait til his imagination runs wild.
> 
> Tomo were painting, have 3 small blank canvas pictures and going to let him go to town and hang them in his room, my baby is not a baby anymore he's a 'real' boy.
> 
> (I visited Prague 3 years ago and picked up a small handcrafted Pinnocchio marionette and straight away told myself that was for my baby, it hangs pride of place in his room and when Matthew reached his due date I would tell him he was now a 'real' boy just like Pinnocchio) :cloud9: xx
> 
> Aww a wee tear ran down my cheek xxxClick to expand...

:haha: big softy xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Lovely updates everyone, Archie is so handsome!! 

I think Christina is getting better with her Acid Reflux. She is not in pain after every feed and hasnt chocked for a good while. She also stopped bringing milk up!

She also started eating more, and she is now smiling and bublling all the time! We are very happy she is not suffering so much anymore!

x


----------



## Dona

Fluxuspoem said:


> Lovely updates everyone, Archie is so handsome!!
> 
> I think Christina is getting better with her Acid Reflux. She is not in pain after every feed and hasnt chocked for a good while. She also stopped bringing milk up!
> 
> She also started eating more, and she is now smiling and bublling all the time! We are very happy she is not suffering so much anymore!
> 
> x

Aww thanks hun. 

I'm so happy for you - its not nice seeing your little one upset and in pain. xx


----------



## Logiebear

My Hannah turned 1 this week and is still breast feeding, walking and talking. She is an amazing baby, thanks for this thread hun xx


----------



## bumpsmum

ohhhh Happy belated birthday Hannah xx


----------



## Mumof42009

HI Mums and Lovely Babies

Adi is now nearly 6 months where has the time gone!
We still have the odd feeding issues and isnt drinking alot, had discussion with hv about his diary intolerance and they've told me to keep him off anything dairy when weaning him which isnt going to be too hard as im making my own food. His reflux has settled due to the wonderful carobel which i add to his bottles. 
He loves doing his press up's (as we call them lol) when put on his tummy and he trys to push him self with his feet, He laughs at his sisters all the time and does sneaky hair pulls! 
He was weighed today and he is on 75th centile so they are very pleased with him its so nice to see all these little ones doing so well.


----------



## Foogirl

Mumof42009 said:


> had discussion with hv about his diary intolerance and they've told me to keep him off anything dairy when weaning him which isnt going to be too hard as im making my own food.

See if they can give you a referral to the paediatric dietician. They have some good information about dairy free weaning. There are some things you will have to avoid. I get what you are saying about making your own food, but beyond the fruit and veg purees it can get tricky. As an example, if you were looking at baby porridges, there is only one in the Cow and Gate range you can use. Even breads and spreads etc may well have things you need to avoid - depending on the level of the intolerance. We're not sure of the extent of Abby's intolerance yet. I just know that if I have milk, cream or cheese, it made her colic really bad. And now it can make her throw up a little. But as for how it will affect her directly, I've no idea!

Sounds like he is doing great though. Where did all that time go??


----------

